
Show HN: Journyal – record all your travels in the background - journyal
http://journyal.com
======
duiker101
Nice! I have been looking for something like this but for Android, in an
attempt to break out of Google Maps Location tracking. For now the only
solution I found is to store all my history with GPSLogger but that is not
very "search friendly". Any plans of a port?

